# What do you guys think about my next cycle?



## philmilan (Jun 7, 2012)

What do you bros think would the best cycle in terms of results? I know the diet is the most important, training, then gear. I don't need any trolls or counselors just some good honest people who are trying to help.
Looking for some honest feedback only, i have my diet and training on check. I just need some advice on which cycle i should run?
This would be my 5th cycle and i am 25. Please no trolls or guys saying i shouldn't just tell me which one you think is better and why thanks.

Week 1-6

test prop- 100 EOD(350 weekly)
NPP- 150 EOD (525 weekly
D-bol-50 ED
test E- 300 EW (300 weekly)
Tren E 300 2 x W(600 weekly)

Week 7-12

test E- 300 EW (300 weekly)
Tren E-300 2 x W (600 weekly)

13-16

test Prop- 100 EOD (350Weekly)
Tren Ace- 75 ED (525 Weekly)
Winny- 50ED (350 Weekly)



VS


1-6
test prop- 100 EOD(350 weekly)
NPP- 150 EOD (525 weekly)
D-bol-50 ED
test E- 300 EW (300 weekly)

7-8

test prop- 100 EOD(325 weekly)
NPP- 150 EOD (525 weekly)
test E- 300 EW (300 weekly)

9-12
test E- 300 EW (250 weekly)
Tren Ace 75ed (525 weekly)

13-16
test Prop- 100 ED (250 Weekly)
Tren Ace- 75ED (525 Weekly)
Winny- 50ED


----------



## Dath (Jun 8, 2012)

To very hefty cycles bro, 
 What are your goals for your 5th cycle, and have you ran npp/tren/Deca prior to this in the same cycle?

Edit: btw didn't you say your 30 not 25...


I'd opt for  the second cycle, like how the the first 8 wks layout with higher test( possibly go a little higher).. short ester npp, dropping the prop in weeks 9 to allow test levels to drop down alongside the tren then bring the prop back to transition into pct and  at a lower mgs then your tren.


----------

